# Do You Read Dr. Seuss Books With Your Children?



## Administrator

> "It's National Library Week, and we asked some librarians what some of their favorite children's books were. Overwhelmingly, classic Dr. Seuss popped up again and again." *5 Reasons Librarians Love Dr. Seuss*


I read Dr. Seuss books as a child and bought the full sets for my children. Now I am passing the tradition on to my grandchilden.

How about you? Do you read Dr. Seuss books with your children?


----------



## Nazsmum

I really do not like Dr. Seuss. His adult books are crazier then the children's.


----------



## MissAnthrope

Yes, we love his books. They are fun and interesting for early readers-- it's amazing how much he can do with just a few simple words. 

But we also talk to our children about the ways Seuss is problematic; his misogyny, his history of racism and how he was instrumental in creating public support for Japanese-American concentration camps during WWII, etc.

I like to think of Seuss as an early lesson in how to be a fan of problematic things.


----------



## katelove

We have them and read them but I'm not a huge fan. There are a lot of children's books I prefer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applejuice

Reading is a wonderful pasttime and skill to share with your children and grandchildren and anyone who cares to listen!

I met Theodore Geisel years ago in San Diego at Balboa Park. He did some illustrations. A little boy came up and told him that anyone could draw better than that. I do not believe that Theodore Geisel did any more public appearances after that embarrassment. He also wrote books under the pen names of _Theo LeSieg _and _Rosetta Stone_. He and his wife never had children, so he wrote for the masses. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Seuss

I do love reading to and with my children and grandchildren. My husband and I would read to each other also in years past. My favorite author for children is Eric Carle who is still living. He was recently at the UCLA Book Fair and I missed him. He is in his late 80s.

Eric Carle uses lots of bright colors which I find engage young curious minds, and mine as well. That is my preference. 
As for full sets of books, I did buy the complete collection of Curious George.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...rh=i:aps,k:complete+curious+george+collection
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Carle


----------



## Nazsmum

:topic @applejuice you are so right about Eric Carle :love


----------



## Marilyn765

yes.. we love dr. s! as an adult, it's sometimes now hard to wrap my head around the book, but the kids clearly enjoyed it!


----------



## Amol888

I also love Dr. Seuss Books.


----------

